# Nishiki Colorado (1988)



## bmxoldschool (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Mountainbikers-
I just found my original Nishiki Colorado from 1988- its all orginal, and in pretty decent shape. I listed it on eBay since I really didn't know where to list it or what to ask for it, then I found this site. As much as the cash would be great for it, as you can probably tell by my name I am an old BMX guy who collects those. If any of you guys have any old school BMX stuff and are interested in the Nishiki, drop me a line, I would love to talk trade with you!! 

Here is the link to it
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7113922626&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Check out my site, www.bmxoldschool.com to see what I am into.

Hopefully someone who can appreciate the bike will get it!! 
Tom


----------



## bmxoldschool (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, a lot of pics can be found here: www.pszenny.com/nishiki.htm



bmxoldschool said:


> Hi Mountainbikers-
> I just found my original Nishiki Colorado from 1988- its all orginal, and in pretty decent shape. I listed it on eBay since I really didn't know where to list it or what to ask for it, then I found this site. As much as the cash would be great for it, as you can probably tell by my name I am an old BMX guy who collects those. If any of you guys have any old school BMX stuff and are interested in the Nishiki, drop me a line, I would love to talk trade with you!!
> 
> Here is the link to it
> ...


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Yup, I built a lot of those. Plastic covered Exage crap. Good luck


----------



## bmxoldschool (Nov 12, 2004)

banks said:


> Yup, I built a lot of those. Plastic covered Exage crap. Good luck


ummmmm...........................thanks for your input?


----------

